# rifles ready



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Fished the river today for an hour or so. Water levels still a little higher than normal but perfect for getttin the steelies up stream. Had a few stolen spawn sacks, a couple spit hooks, and ended up catching a nice little brown on a lure which me and the wife ate for dinner. The AuSable should be prime right now with especially if there is an open launch. Good luck to everyone out there on and of the ice.


----------



## DallasFP (Sep 8, 2007)

Can you get by with 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Pink Bags (Jan 13, 2008)

I would consider the flow rate on the Rifle to be ideal. Also, I wouldn't be posting it by name, although it is allowed.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

Pink Bags said:


> I would consider the flow rate on the Rifle to be ideal. Also, I wouldn't be posting it by name, although it is allowed.


i also prefer fishing the rifle when its running a bit dirty, it gets the browns active. screw the trickle of lake running fish, the resident browns in there are worth the trip alone.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

DallasFP said:


> Can you get by with 4 wheel drive?


*At most of the access you have to unload your canoe or whatever your using, but a 4wd does help, depending on where you want to start..*



Pink Bags said:


> I would consider the flow rate on the Rifle to be ideal. Also, I wouldn't be posting it by name, although it is allowed.


*I'm with ya on that, i like it a little high and dirty we seem to do better...*


----------

